#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Qual o melhor SERVIDOR PROXY para redes ???

## Oldayr

*Pessoal,
boa noite!!!

Vamos recomeçar... anterior a este post, tivemos algumas dificuldades de entendimento e interpretações erradas.

O objetivo desta, é somente para conhecermos novos e atuais em suas características no dia-a-dia. 
" Caso haja algum soft não citado aqui, por favor! Diga-nos qual é, e o desenvolvedor e porque vc o escolheu."

Agradeço a contribuição de todos.


Oldayr L. Filho*

----------


## leoservice

Ja me ajudou a conhecer mais opções de proxy. Quando a rede é pequena e só em windows o cliente pede coisa fácil de monitorar e alterar eu instalo o Winconection Winco Tecnologia e Sistemas

----------


## demattos

esta ai meu voto

----------


## paulojrandrade

Dentre todos aqui citados, o melhor custo x beneficios, e ajustes sem comparação SPEEDR !!!

----------


## misterbogus

mano
esqueceu de botar o Thunder 3.1

----------


## m4d3

Pelo que conheço o wingate não atenderia minha necessidade neste caso ficam os demais no pareo para a minha avaliação.

Levando em consideração diversos fatores dentre eles os ganho com HIT ratio, economia de link e consequentemente de dinheiro (R$$$$$$$$$), estabilidade, suporte e a grande velocidade dos acessos o meu voto sem dúvida alguma vai para o NIMOC Power, quem já usou sabe bem do que estou falando.

Não me considero juiz mas tenho vasta esperiência com sistemas de cache a vários anos, já participei e participo de projetos relacionados e pude contribuir com alguns deles, atualmente faço parte da equipe de desenvolvimento do NIMOC Power e nosso foco e principal objetivo é a excelencia do sistema visando a satisfação do usuário final.

Apesar do ainda pequeno número de utilizadores do NIMOC Power em vista do pouco tempo que fora disponibilizado já contamos a certeza de que estamos no caminho certo, e com isso sabemos e assumimos a responsabilidade de avançar a cada dia na direção da excelência do sistema.

Obrigado aos que se dispuseram a participar deste tópico com intuito também de divulgar a outras pessoas sua satisfação e apoio ao sistema NIMOC Power.

Quero que saibam que lembraremos de vocês mais do que como clientes mas como amigos e parceiros e porque não dizer como visionários já que mesmo depois de tantas decepções com outros sistemas permitiram que demonstrassemos o potêncial do NIMOC em suas redes, de coração e com fé que estamos juntos numa só direção eu agradeço em nome de toda equipe.

Abraço a todos, seguimos com a enquete.

Luciano Rampanelli

----------


## Evilazio

N!moc sem dúvida!
Ja usamos outros e nenhum atendeu as nossas expectativas.

Recomendo!

----------


## JHONNE

n!moc, simples assim!

e olha que já testei todos.

----------


## m4d3

Esqueci de dizer isso, quem ta usando NIMOC em 90% dos casos já tentou todos os outros caches, e quem ainda não testou ta votando com base em ???

----------


## Danusio

Bom já usei o thunder, foi só 2 mêses e tive que tirar, travava dmais, agora estou com speedr e estou muito satisfeito com o desempenho e a simplicidade de instalar e configurar.
Nunca usei Nimoc, pelo visto deve ser bom.
Apenas vi que a instalação já não é tão simples quanto ao do SPEEDR, mas o que vale é o bom funcionamento.

Quais os preços da Licença do NImoc?

----------


## Oldayr

Danusio,
boa noite!

Quem pode responder é o Luciano-(M4d3).

----------


## emsfalcao

Esqueceram o Supercache:

Bem vindos a TMSoft Soluções!

----------


## agnaldo52

Pessoal, tive a honra de testar o nimoc, é muito bom.
Esse realmente tem o tproxy 100% funcional, contatei o Faria que por sinal indico como profissional, pois ele demonstrou eficiência no atendimento, configuração e até monitoramento do servidor aqui sem que eu soubesse, pois tive que desligar por um instante e imediatamente ele me ligou perguntando se tinha acontecido alguma coisa, isso sim é suporte e se querem saber usei Speedr e muitos outros caches, alem de não atender deixava o processamento da maquina lá encima e o nimoc com essa mesma maquina usei para teste e foi uma maravilha atendendo 450 clientes online sem problema algum. Agora irei comprar a maquina que o Farias me indicou, pois sentir firmeza no suporte do mesmo e no nimoc tambem.

----------


## demattos

> Pessoal, tive a honra de testar o nimoc, é muito bom.
> Esse realmente tem o tproxy 100% funcional, contatei o Faria que por sinal indico como profissional, pois ele demonstrou eficiência no atendimento, configuração e até monitoramento do servidor aqui sem que eu soubesse, pois tive que desligar por um instante e imediatamente ele me ligou perguntando se tinha acontecido alguma coisa, isso sim é suporte e se querem saber usei Speedr e muitos outros caches, alem de não atender deixava o processamento da maquina lá encima e o nimoc com essa mesma maquina usei para teste e foi uma maravilha atendendo 450 clientes online sem problema algum. Agora irei comprar a maquina que o Farias me indicou, pois sentir firmeza no suporte do mesmo e no nimoc tambem.


Posso dizer o mesmo, a efeiciencia dos mesmo tenho funcionando a mais de 1 ano meio e nunca tive problemas e sobre o farias e um otimo proficional nao so nesta area com cache mas tambem na consultoria em provedores o cara e mestre em mikrotik fica ai a dica se precisar de suporte nao so no nimoc mas em seu provedor e um proficional altamente qualificado.

----------


## mktguaruja

dei minha opinião.

----------

